# Can you help one of our members ??



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I am posting this message on behalf of one of our members

Any help would be appreciated

We are looking into DE you will see from my profile that its time   . Initially I contacted CERAM, but now that I have been reading about Barcelona, Valencia and Madrid, I really don't know which one I should choose. We plan to fly out to one of them for a consultation which i'd like to book very soon.

Our situation is this...we rent our house out for Wimbledon, for just over 2 weeks end of June, 1st week of July and we thought this would be a good time to rent a villa, make a holiday of it and do the treatment, but CERAM have a waiting list, so I expect they will probably not be able to find a donor in that time. Which clinic do you think would be most suitable for us? Do any of them have a no waiting list? I'm brown eyed and dark blonde, some of the ladies have said that this is good as most donors are. Am also wanting to get going, as the clinics close end of August and then its total madness I hear when they re-open 

Would so appreciate your advice and a little direction to stop my head from spinning   

Best Wishes

I am sure any help will be gratefully received

Em


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear Em

It is hard choosing a clinic, but all that you have listed are excellent and have equal results.

I think a word of caution, is that you have to remember that you are dealing with human bodies that do not always work according to plan!  e.g. your cycle might need longer e.g. for your lining to grow, your donor might need more time, or your donor might for some reason not produce any eggs (okay this is unlikely) but i think you will stress yourself out quite a bit if you try and wedge everything inlcuding treatment into a time period that has to fit with you renting out your place as well as a pre booked clinic.  You do need a bit of flexibility.  My treatment with ceram  (I went twice) went like clockwork, i was given dates 3 months in advance and they stayed excactly that.  However i have also heard of people having to go through 3 donors and stay an extra 3 weeks in a place which of course throws up all their plans and you have to be prepared to adapt if needed.

You will also perhaps put great pressure on yourself to "accept" a donor because it fits in with your schedule, not with what you want.

I am not sure if this is all making sense, but it does get quite hectic as you gear up for treatment, everything is based on results of blood tests, scans, your donor (and although it will all probably go well) you cannot absolutely rely on it happening on time.

I would first choose a clnic you feel comfortable with (if you use the search key there is loads of info on all these clinics, including a thread that reviews clinics ... this question has been asked several times)  Decide what is important for you and this should help you narrow your choice of clinic e.g. are you okay with egg share fore.g. ceram do egg share IM dont; which city is easier for you to travel to etc etc.  Once you have made up your mind, then let htem know you are waiting and you will get on their waiting list - i think most clinics will havea  4 - 6 month waiting list.  (You could easily over a weekend see 2-3 clinics if you need to make up your mind)

It seems forever in the beginning, but trust me your time will come, a wonderful donor will be found, and you will be all engines go!
I do this is stressful, we have all been there, having to decide which clinic, but they are all excellent choices and i am sure you will be very happy with whichever clinic you decide on.

I am not sure that it is anymore hectic after august, the clinics take this into account - and most of them are only off for about 2-3 weeks anyway.  During this time donors are being stimulated ... i went to Ceram immediately after they re-opened and evrything was in place - i was in contact with them (ruth) even during the holiday period to give her my blood results etc.  So dont worry to much about the august break, this is taken into account.


----------



## millyJJ (Mar 12, 2006)

Em

I just asked IM Barcelona whether we could time my treatment so my scan and our trip over to them was between 10 May and 10 June and they said yes. (We're on hol until 9 May and my DH is on several courses with work in June). I started on the pill today, so you might need to move quickly if you have specific dates in mind.

Milly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Safarigirl and MillyJJ


Thank you for your responses

the question is not for myself but a fellow FF
However if my attempt fails in the summer then DE abroad will be our next step but will be next year

I am sure all the advice will be helpful to the FF whom is seeking the advice  

Em


----------



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi just to add for other folk who might be reading this a lot depends on if you have blonde hair, blue eyes or want a CMV- donor.
CMV status doesn't seem to matter in the UK so probably not too important.
CERAM takes up to 6 months if you have the all of the above  but the northern clinics have more choice as there are more blue eyes etc there.
Good luck,
Sam


----------

